# DIY fish bandage



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

My pearl gourami had a little injury and the guppies kept picking at it. It wouldn't heal after a couple of weeks. I caught the fish, put it on wet paper towel, cover its head with the paper towel so it doesn't freak out. I sprinkled kanaplex on the wound. Sprinkled water on it to wet it. Apply a sprinkle of Konjac Glucomannan which I had laying around. Wet the Konjac, and it gelled instantly. 

I released the fish and the konjac formed a pretty good bandage. Konjac is a dietary fibre. I ordered a package of Methylcellulose for fun to see if it's any good as a bandage. The konjac forms a thick, firm gel. Let's see if the Methycellulose forms a more flexible gel. I had forgotten I had the konjac and ordered the methycellulose. 

The guppies are picking at the bandage but hopefully they stop after a while.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

booo, the bandage fell off after 2 hours. Hopefully Methycellulose will work better.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I received my Methycellulose (high viscosity). It looks like it'll work. It's a very sticky gel.
I'll try on the fish sometime. One thing I'll do differently is to dissolve the antibiotics in a solution instead of put if directly on the fish.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Man, the guppies are relentless picking at the fish wound. I'll have to separate the gourami and reapply the bandage. I'll feed food laced with antibiotics too.


----------



## seadreamer90 (Jan 19, 2011)

I know this is obvious, but no way you can separate the gourami till it heals? My other suggestion is something for canker sores. It’s stuff you put over the sore that stays on till it dissolves, keeping the sore dry. I used it last year and was impressed.


----------

